# Se quema regulador 7805 con 12 voltios



## Dami_16_17 (May 29, 2009)

Hola, ante anda muchas gracias, quisiera si alguien me puede decir porque se quema el 7805 q lo alimenta cuando lo conecto a 12v, gracias, espero la respuesta, adjunto el esquema.


----------



## unleased! (May 29, 2009)

Le pusistes un buén disipador al 7805?
Cuanto consumen los leds?


----------



## Dami_16_17 (May 29, 2009)

mira noc mucho de electronica, los leds son comunes de 5mm rojos, y al 7805 no le puse ningun disipador, igual no alcanza ni a prender, directamente se quema! las conexiones estan bien?


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2009)

Hola.
Prueba el 7805 sin carga (no conectado al circuito), y debe funcionar correctamente.
Mira si la fuente de alimentación está conectada con la polarirdad correcta al regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## harleytronics (May 29, 2009)

quizas en el esquema echo en el proteus tengas bien las conexiónes pero en la practica ,podes haber 
conectado algo en corto,, que es muy habitual cuando uno comienza en esto de la electronica ,aunque
aun con experiencia suelen pasar ,,te recomiendo que revises al detalle el diagrama con la practica y 
otra cosa proba el 7805  sin conectar al circuito por que quizas se satura y no llega a quemarse ,,,saludos


----------



## Dami_16_17 (May 29, 2009)

okey, muchas gracias, reviso bien el circuito y les comento haber q pasa!


----------



## fabianhp (May 29, 2009)

primero debes ver si estas conectando bien la alimentacion de tu circuito y cheka tambien aque voltaje se alimenta si es de 12 reducele de 5 a 9 volts


----------



## joelito113 (May 29, 2009)

ya mira el 7805  tienes que ver su hoja de datos de nationals instrumenten o de cualquiera que te proporiones esta información para ver el voltaje al que debe trabajar y como haceerlo puede ser que lo estes conectando bien pero derrepente no esta disipado  o la tierra hace contacto con algun otro punto o lo has colocado al reves


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2009)

1 --- se supone que el 7805se autoprotege , si mal no recuerdo.
2 ---- se supone que entrega 1 amper max., asi que a travez de un Ci NO es el corto, ya que se quema antes el ci, amen de no ser capaz de derenar esa O.

1 bis----se supone que aunque la salida del 7805 este en corto deberia aguantar un poco , calentarse antes de quemarse por el tema 1 .

asi que ...a revisar.


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 30, 2009)

Verifica que no este excediendo el nivel de consumo del amperaje,  pruebalo  usando el Lm317 para que alimente 5 voltios , otra opcion es que coloques un foco de carrro de 12 voltios en serie a la entrada asi podras analizar donde esta el mal funcionamiento, el foco protegera en alguna manera


----------



## electrodan (May 30, 2009)

La verdad, en ese circuito no veo ningún 7805, así que te recomiendo que adjuntes el diagrama de como conectaste dicho regulador a ese circuito.
La primera cosa a determinar es si el circuito que adjuntaste es el causante de la falla, así que te recomiendo que lo dejes de lado y pruebes (conectándolo de igual forma a como lo hiciste con este) el regulador con cualquier otra carga.
Una vez probado, si funciona correctamente, significa que este circuito (el de los LEDs y los integrados) es el causante del cortocircuito, así que analizalo bien en busca de errores, ya sea en la construcción como en el propio circuito.


----------



## Dami_16_17 (May 30, 2009)

okey, todabia no pude revisar el circuito por tiempo, peroa ca les dejo el diagrama completo, y tmb el diagrama de proteus, gracias a todos, caundo lo puede revisar les comento


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 30, 2009)

a lo que deduje , es el consumo , para que no sobrecaliente , amplifica el amperaje usando un transistor externo desde la entrada de voltaje para que luego salga por el transistor asi podras manejar mas amperaje hacia los demas componentes,


----------



## Dami_16_17 (May 30, 2009)

okey, jeje, gracias, pero me podrias explicar mejor o hacerme un dibujito porque todabia mucho no capto de electronica, jeje, gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

HIRHOSHY dijo:
			
		

> a lo que deduje , es el consumo , para que no sobrecaliente , amplifica el amperaje usando un transistor externo desde la entrada de voltaje para que luego salga por el transistor asi podras manejar mas amperaje hacia los demas componentes,



En ese circuito y considerando que solo hay un LED encendido cada vez, ya que el 74154 pone en bajo a la salida activa, como mucho puede haber un consumo de 100mA...y es una exageración. Con ese consumo y 10V de diferencia entrada salida (suponiendo que puso un transformador de 12 VCA) la potencia disipada es de 1 watt, o sea nada que un disipador "normal" no pueda controlar perfectamente, así que no es necesario agregar ningun transistor.

*Dami_16_17: por que no posteas el circuito completo de la fuente de alimentación que has armado, el nombre completo del regulador que estas usando y el valor de la tensión de salida de CA del transformador.*


Saludos!


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 30, 2009)

las resistencias de los led estan muy bajitas por loque puede ser que este consumiendo mucho mas de lo deseado mira cuanto consume cada integrado  los reguladores 7805 solo tiene capacidad de 500mA maximo hay unos 78T05 que soportan 3A si no los consigues puede tambien alimentarlo con dos 7805 por separado y el transformadorr que tenga unos 1.2A o mas


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2009)

Con solo 100 mA no se quema un 7805

Puede, solo puede ser una remota opcion, que sea trucho, malo , pirata, falsificado.

Pero hasta estos se bancan 100mA

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

oliver8520 dijo:
			
		

> las resistencias de los led estan muy bajitas por loque puede ser que este consumiendo mucho mas de lo deseado mira cuanto consume cada integrado


   

Muy bajitas?  A simple vista tenes 13K  (varias en serie)...con 12 volts tenes menos de 1 mA suponiendo que el consumo sea constante, cosa que no es así. Queres darle un "margen" de seguridad...multiplicalo por 5....5 mA...pssssss las resistencias ni molestan.



			
				oliver8520 dijo:
			
		

> los reguladores 7805 solo tiene capacidad de 500mA maximo hay unos 78T05 que soportan 3A si no los consigues puede tambien alimentarlo con dos 7805 por separado y el transformador que tenga unos 1.2A o mas


   

Los que soportan 3 amperes, que yo conozco, son los LM323...y los 7805 soportan 1 ampere de corriente de salida (en realidad mas de un ampere por que la protección contra sobrecargas no es muy buena).

Paren la mano con agregarle mas capacidad de manejo de corriente...que quieren?, ver al flaco este cuando pase volando sobre sus casa luego de la explosión de la fuente?

Ese circuito consume, como mucho 100 mA y cualquier 7805 lo puede alimentar sin problemas, pero poniéndole un pequeño disipador de calor. PUNTO.

Se le quema el regulado?r Que muestre el esquema de la fuente, por que ya les ha dicho que no sabe nada de electrónica y es probable que la fuente sea cualquier cosa....y por eso se quema...suponiendo que en realidad se queme el regulador y que el problema no sea otro.

Saludos!


----------



## cevollin (May 30, 2009)

pues primeramente hay que descartar bien el diagrama por ejemplo  que valores tienen las resistencias de cada led si son muy chicas y si estos leds encienden todos a la vez o lo hacen  uno por uno es decir primero se enciende uno despues se apaga este y enciende el otro enfin. 

en el peor de tus casos si estan todos los leds encendidos entre los leds puede haber un consumo de 0.015ampx15 
es decir 225 miliamperes mas sumale el consumo de cada circuito integrado unos 50 miliamperes el consumo total de tu circuito seria 275 miliamperes ahora si lo estas alimentando a la entrada del 7805 con 12 voltios la potencia de consumo del 7805 seria 12-5*275mA serian 1.92 watts no es demaciado el regulador si lo deberia de aguantar  con un pequeño disipador


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2009)

por que NO LEEN LO QUE PUSE.

diganme que integrado de esos maneja 1 amper simultaneamente ?
ni 100mA creo yo .

asi que no va "por los CIS " 
hizo algo mal en el impreso.

es una placa con variso cis y se llena de cables, un lio y algo esta mal en el hard.

por que no la simplifican ?
va desconectando ramas y listo .....eso si fuese un corto normal y sanito.

pero dice que el 78xx se quema al instante


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 30, 2009)

las resistencias de los led son de 120ohms bajitas 
el regulador lm7805 1A  
                    lm78T05 3A
puede que se solucione colocandole un disipador
pero mira el voltaje de salida de la fuente puede bajar le puedes estar pidiendo corriente de la que no hay se puede calentar perder energia en calor y en lo mas deprorable quemar el transformador


----------



## Dami_16_17 (May 30, 2009)

gracias a todos, el lunes pruebo todo el circuito detalladamente, la fuente es una bateria de un auto, osea 12v, igual yo lo probe con los 12 volts de la compu, para el lunes les digo q paso, gracias


----------



## harleytronics (May 30, 2009)

me parece que te olvidaste de poner  el ceramico en la entrada y el electrolitoco en la salida
del regulador ,,sin esos trabaja forzado  o se satura ,,otres cosa la entrada de alimentacion tiene que tener
minimo 5v mas que la del regulador  por ejemplo se es 7805 lo alimentas minimo con 9v
y como ya te dije antes y ahora veo fernandob  coincide puede estar mal el impreso ,,,saludos


----------



## HIRHOSHY (Ago 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Muy bajitas? A simple vista tenes 13K (varias en serie)...con 12 volts tenes menos de 1 mA suponiendo que el consumo sea constante, cosa que no es así. Queres darle un "margen" de seguridad...multiplicalo por 5....5 mA...pssssss las resistencias ni molestan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ques es lo que provoca un sobrecalentamiento? si dije que se amplificara el amperaje con un transistor a la salida fue para que no tenga la menor duda de que no sea por falta de amperaje, y sea una buena fuente la que pueda proveer estabilidad tanto en voltaje como amperaje, ¿por que calienta un componente , en este caso el regulador........................ si tiene los 1amper y no es el consumo tal ,entonces por que calienta? por que algo esta en corte supuestamente, o el consumo es muy alto,cierto¿? para ver si es por consumo aconseje el uso de u n amplificador de corriente para que este seguro, bueno veamos en que termina este asunto


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

vaya es raro a no ser que estes metiendole corriente alterna sin rectificador y sin filtro, lo digo no por exageracion si no por que ese regulador para que se queme es dificil, claro no imposible pero acepta las sugerencias de todos, independiza la fuente del resto del circuito y conectalo si trabaja bien , y no se quema el problema esta en el resto del circuito, obviamente, ese circuito meneja un amperaje bajo no debe quemar nada revisa bien y escribenos exito!!

saludos!!!


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 3, 2009)

Bueno, al principio pense lo mismo que ELIHU TOVAR que estaba metiendole alterna al regulador,  pero Dami dijo que esta metiendo el voltaje de la bateria de un auto de 12v si es asi deberia de funcionar correctamente el regulador, otra cosa seria que estuvieras metiendo el voltaje por la salida del regulador o estuvieras haciendo algun corto circuito en el diagrama de los integrados, no deberia quemarse tu regulador si esque lo usas adecuadamente.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Bueno, al principio pense lo mismo que ELIHU TOVAR que estaba metiendole alterna al regulador,  pero Dami dijo que esta metiendo el voltaje de la bateria de un auto de 12v si es asi deberia de funcionar correctamente el regulador, otra cosa seria que estuvieras metiendo el voltaje por la salida del regulador o estuvieras haciendo algun corto circuito en el diagrama de los integrados, no deberia quemarse tu regulador si esque lo usas adecuadamente.



hola fer_jazz gusto en saludarte.

claro tienes razon hay no tube en cuenta lo de la alimentaccion pero, me parece interesante lo que dices puede estar equivocado con los pines del ic, bueno si nos manda una foto de lo que dami esta haciendo, seria mejor.

saludos!!!


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 3, 2009)

ELIHU TOVAR dijo:


> hola fer_jazz gusto en saludarte.
> 
> claro tienes razon hay no tube en cuenta lo de la alimentaccion pero, me parece interesante lo que dices puede estar equivocado con los pines del ic, bueno si nos manda una foto de lo que dami esta haciendo, seria mejor.
> 
> saludos!!!



completamente deacuerdo, como han dicho anteriormente, si el corto estubiese en alguna otra parte el regulador se quemaria, pero no instantaneaente, debes revisar otra vez como estas conectando tu 7805, por ahi alguien te adjunto como se conectan estos 78xx... suerte


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

hola ing vargas me parece que todos estamos conectados con la misma idea.

saludos!!!


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 3, 2009)

Asi es, no le veo ninguna otra logica almenos que el regulador estuviera defectuoso pero si asi fuera creo que lo mas probable esque nisiquiera entregaria tension y por consecuensia corriente, verifica los pines y mandanos una foto de como tienes conectado el circuito.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 3, 2009)

Asi es mi estimado elihu... no se me ocurre que mas pueda estar mal... saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 3, 2009)

Posibles causas que veo, para que se queme al instante:

1-tension alterna en la entrada del regulador
2-regulador entrandole corriente por la salida
3-regulador entrandole la tension al reves o -vcc
4-tension de entrada por encima del limite
5-corto impresionante de la linea de +5v a tierra.

Lo de regulador falso, no creo porque ese circuito no consume mucho y por eso descarto tambien lo de la falta del disipador, me inclino mas por 2 o 3.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 4, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Posibles causas que veo, para que se queme al instante:
> 
> 1-tension alterna en la entrada del regulador
> 2-regulador entrandole corriente por la salida
> ...



hola oscar: de tus 5 posibilidades me quedo con la numero 2.

saludos


----------



## jim_17 (Sep 4, 2009)

Si, además con un corto no rebientas un 7805, porque para la universidad tuve que entregar una fuente de alimentación y le hice muchas pruebas a la fuente, haciéndole todo tipo de cosas malas, como hacer cortos, y sacándole mas amperes de los que soporta.

El autor del post no muestra ni fotos, ni esquemas completos... 

Me inclino mas a que... puede ser cualquier cosa porque no especifica lo suficiente.

Integrados 7805 hay la tira, unos que soportan 100mA, unos 300mA. ¿ Qué integrado estas usando tu específicamente (dinos todas las siglas del regulador) ? Que transformador utilizas ? Que condensador ? (para la parte de alimentación claro)
Qué pruebas hiciste para saber que el 7805 estaba quemado ? Salió humo de él ? Estaba caliente ?...


etc...


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 4, 2009)

yo opino de deverias de hecharle un ojo a la hoja de datos del 7805, lo de la cantidad de corriente que entrega se me hace irrelevante porque eso no causaria una averia inmediata del integrado, yo creo que tienes mal conectado el regulador verificalo... y como todos dice, seria muuuuy bueno que nos adjuntaras unas fotos de como es que lo estas conectando y un diagrama... necesitamos mas señas... suerte


----------



## mariachy (Sep 24, 2009)

yo creo que el user hace tiempo que ya soluciono su problema o dejo de prestarle atensión jejeje en definitivas cuentas creo que todos coincidimos...

provablemente conecto el ci al reves  la entrada en la salida y la salida en la entrada...

inclusive me atrevo a decir que nisiquiera lo quemaba... ya que si lo conecta al reves, el ci se calentará y como pretenderia sacar los 5v por la entrada del regulador obviamente salia cualquier cosa...

cual es el diagnostico...

mmm el ci se calienta, y no entrega lo que deviera en la salida... conclusion "se quemo" 

pero quizas nisiquiera se quemaban solo estaban mal conectados... solo asi me explico que el diga ¡se queman instantaniamente! como todos sabemos estos reguladores son casi indestructibles... por mas que uno les de y les de funcionan y soportan maltratos como cortos o sobre exigencias... hasta cambiar la polaridad de la entrada...

espero sirva... salu2


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 24, 2009)

Lo de que aguantan cambiar la polaridad de la tension de entrada no estoy muy de acuerdo porque a veces por equivocacion me ha ocurrido y creeme que a los 2 o 3 segundos ya estan fritos.

Saludos


----------



## martinorzan (Sep 24, 2009)

*fijate la carga ohmica que tenes a la salida,,,  y antes de conectarlo coloca un tester en serie a la salida para medir la corriente que esta consumiendo, si esta bien ,,,, fijaque como ultimo la tension de entrada ,, los mismos se bancan asta treita y dos voltioos.*


----------



## mariachy (Sep 24, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Lo de que aguantan cambiar la polaridad de la tension de entrada no estoy muy de acuerdo porque a veces por equivocacion me ha ocurrido y creeme que a los 2 o 3 segundos ya estan fritos.
> 
> Saludos


 

jejej bueno me refiero aguantan con un pequeño ¡¡¡¡upssss!!!! me equiboque y fuera los cables... pero yo le he pegado calentones a los 78xx con polaridades inversas y despues de enfriarse siguen vivos... bueno todo depende cuanta tension tengan en la entrada, si no hay carga a la salida... etc etc... jejeje

salu2


----------



## mariachy (Nov 3, 2009)

ahora yo tambien empeze a quemar 78xx y ya me di cuenta de la solucion del problema

tengo un 7824 incorporado a unn circuito el 7824 tiene una carga de 150mA y se quemaba solo al conectar el circuito, segun lo que deduje, al aplicarle tensión (30v) y estar este conectado a la carga de 150mA directamente mi circuito probocaba corrientes inversas a causa de condensadores y cosas que tenia conectadas, solucione el problema colocando un diodo inverso entre la entrada y la salida para que desviara esas corrientes inversas sumado a unos condensadores ceramicos en la entrada y la salida del circuito para suprimir ruidos que tambien puedan generar esas corrientes inversas...

despues de eso mi 78xx no fallo mas... prueba con eso talvez sea la solucion...

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2009)

mariachy dijo:


> ahora yo tambien empeze a quemar 78xx y ya me di cuenta de la solucion del problema......


O leete esto: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/


----------



## mariachy (Nov 4, 2009)

muchas gracias fogonazo, empezare a incorporarlo a mis proyectos

salu2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2011)

Dami_16_17 dijo:


> Hola, ante anda muchas gracias, quisiera si alguien me puede decir porque se quema el 7805 q lo alimenta cuando lo conecto a 12v, gracias, espero la respuesta, adjunto el esquema.



Hola bueno, mi respuesta es bastante tardia... pero bueno, lo 1ro. q debes hacer es:
Revisar q  tension le aplicas a la entrada del 7805! No sobrepasar los 9v. dependiendo del consumo!!.
Verificar q la polaridad sea la correcta!!
Debes colocar 2 condensadores de .22u, uno en la entrada Vin. a masa y el otro en la salida Vout a masa p evitar oscilaciones. 
Y con el circuito sin alimentar mide continuidad a la salida del regulador, si marca 0 OHM!! pues hay un hermoso corto!!!, y deberas desconectar de rama en rama p localizar el mismo exitoss!!!


----------



## Neodymio (May 25, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola bueno, mi respuesta es bastante tardia... pero bueno, lo 1ro. q debes hacer es:
> Revisar q  tension le aplicas a la entrada del 7805! No sobrepasar los 9v. dependiendo del consumo!!.
> Verificar q la polaridad sea la correcta!!
> Debes colocar 2 condensadores de .22u, uno en la entrada Vin. a masa y el otro en la salida Vout a masa p evitar oscilaciones.
> Y con el circuito sin alimentar mide continuidad a la salida del regulador, si marca 0 OHM!! pues hay un hermoso corto!!!, y deberas desconectar de rama en rama p localizar el mismo exitoss!!!



Admite hasta 35V en la entrada y los capacitores pueden no estar (salvo el de filtro de la fuente) para su funcionamiento básico y así medir con el voltímetro. Si anda, ahí le agregas los capacitores cerámicos para que trabaje bien con los CI


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 25, 2011)

Si el maximo absoluto dice que es 35v a la entrada, pero ¿con que corriente de carga?

Sin disipador el 7805 mas o menos se banca 1W, entonces:

[LATEX]P_{disipada}=I_{carga}*\[V_{in}-V_{out}\][/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{carga max. s/disipador}=\frac{P_{disipada}}{\[V_{in}-V_{out}\]}=\frac{1W}{35v-5v}=33mA[/LATEX]

Osea no le podes sacar casi nada de corriente a ese 7805 si a la entrada le metes 35v.


----------

